# Minneapolis Racing Pigeon Club Young Bird AUCTION



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

This Weekend!










MPC YB AUCTION MAY 1ST (SUNDAY)
40 of the TOP YB's auctioned from some of the best lofts in Minnesota. Short-Long distance birds.
DO NOT MISS OUT.
Just to name a few : DON LOWE, PHIL NELSON, LOAHR TWINS, FRED MACALUS , MYSTERY LOFT, D&T VICTOREY, DON WOLSKI , CEDAR CREEK LOFTS, 4-WAY LOFT, VINCE MEYER, PRETTY LOFT, SCHULTZ LOFT,CLAIR HETLAND, TEBIRD-TOM EISENRICH,RICK WATTS, COCKNEY LOFT


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have a bird list? Is there any of the super 73's it the sale ?


----------

